# Pacman Frog Help!



## swantonjunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I've recently got a Pacman frog (ornate), never kept an amphibian before. He arrived two days ago and is currently in an exo-terra set up. He did intially look a little pale and it was freezing when he was delivered but have had him in the set up for two days with temp between 22-28 degrees C and 60-75% humidity. Trying to get the humidity up but hes becoming increasingly inactive and refused food today. I know they go into estivation but his skin does appear harder but he's losing the colour from it and turning nearly completley brown, but was fairly green and colourful when he arrived. He was born this year but dont know exactly how old, hes about 2-3cm atm. Just a little worried that it may be something else as ive never had an amphibian before! Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know a lot about them myself but are you sure your temps are right? Horned frogs go do change colour quite a bit though. Maybe try giving it a bath? Shallow water though. I'm sure someone will be along that is a lot more knowledgeable than me that will be able to offer better advice.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi , Well sounds like he is shedding all normal dont worry skin looks duller when this happens and as young ones its weekly. He may not eat for a week or 2 as he will need time to settle and if you are checking on him lots this will stress him or her lol. Had mine over 2 years and nope they dont move much. But are funny little things. The next thing you worry about will be him burying himself for days on end :gasp: I panicked loads at first esp over temps but Im sure he will be fine .


----------



## swantonjunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I've increased the humidity and its satyed in the mid 80s and he seems alot happier now  Hes shed small parts of his skin but not fully yet and he is accepting some food, although I dont think as much as he would given there reputation! lol
Haha ye when checkin on him im not openin up the terarrium, jus doin a quick visual check, but my mug loomin up at the glass probs would stress him a little!!


----------

